# Urgent, please help



## 17658 (Jul 7, 2006)

My 14 year old started the tapes yesterday. This morning he called me at work panicked saying that he woke up, watched tv then could not breathe and had blurry vision. I started to go home then he called and said that he was better. I am almost sure he had a panic attack. He has NEVER had one and I think it may be related to starting the tapes. He also slept in until noon, which is unheard of for him. He listened to the tapes after he went to bed. This all seems to have tapped into some fears for him.Any ideas? Thank you, Pam


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Pam, I don't think this is from the tapes, especially with it happening the next day. I did have a similar experience one time but it was during a session. Is he taking any meds that could be doing this? I thought I saw where he is taking Levsin SL. If this is the case, they have the side effects mentioned.


----------



## 17658 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for your quick reply, Brett. Actually, he is currently on no meds, just peppermint oil, culturelle and flax. But... I am afraid that I have passed on my anxiety about his condition. I am afraid that I am creating alot of anxiety about everything, including talking alot about the tapes. I think the more I talk, the more he picks up that I am anxious. I don't think the tapes itself caused the panic, but rather, his fear of the process and the fact that the process brings attention to the fact that he has a problem....if any of my rattling makes sense.Thanks,pam


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pam,Brett is absolutely correct (thanks Brett). Blurry vision and breathing problems are indeed side effects of Levsin and other antispasmodics - and it could also be allergies, or any other number of things.While we all like to have a cause for everything that happens to us, (I know I do!) I believe that the sessions in themselves do not cause blurry vision, breathing difficulties or panic attacks. These could have been caused by any number of things as I said, and while you may want to put a cause on it, sometimes it is best to contact your doctor and/or ask about side effects from any medications he may be taking. It is possible that he may have built up fears over the years - especially if he has been dealing with IBS as at relates to his self-image, etc. The program does deal with self-esteem and lays a foundation of well-being in the very first session. His age is of course, notorious for self-esteem issues - wanting to be one of the crowd, etc. so there could have been a few things tapped there - but that is actually a good thing, because it means progress is beginning. These things have to be recognized before they can be addressed. Kids usually get into it more quickly than adults because they have less baggage - tho not always true. But I sort of doubt that it was the session.My daughter is 18 and has had panic attacks, functional abdominal pain, etc. and some of these things come out of the blue and there is no real "cause" per se or explanation. We have been to lots of doctors and after ruling out medical etiology, she is in therapy and is on meds for this and doing much better. (She doesn't have IBS, but uses another program of Mike's which helps her very much.)If you mention that the session is the "cause" of these things to your son, this may become a belief for him and may hinder his progress. There is no way to know for certain - but I wouldn't want him to fear the sessions and not do them if he makes that a connection, which may and most likely is not even be a valid one.Please feel free to call the toll free number and this can be discussed a bit if you wish. I am more than happy to help - as I have been there myself, and have two kids who have had issues as well.Hope this helps...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pam -We were posting at the same time, and I got called away and didn't see your new post.Please do call the toll-free number - I think I can help you - as I CAN really relate to where you are...I too have passed on my stuff to my kids - they were raised through the bathroom door with my IBS - and I was prior to IBS a psych major and did therapy with children - so I sort of know how it is because I have lived on both sides of the fence/desk! Let me know, hon. And remember - you are a good mom because you care and you want to help your son. ((HUGS)) xxMarilyn


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Let me just comment that actually, the tapes *helped* me with my panic attacks! That could well be one, that he had--they tend to last about 15 minutes. Feeling like you can't breathe, having chest or rib pain, fast heartbeat--those are all really common things. I didn't get the blurry vision but I never checked my vision because i was so freaked!  I also got nausea. It was immensely helpful to me to just read that these things were classic for panic attacks.I too doubt it's the tapes, partly because of the way they helped me versus the panic attacks, but I think you are right on top of dealing with it! Reading his meds, it doesn't sound like any of those would cause it [though new studies indicate that, while mice may be able to break flaxseed down to a useful form, humans lack the enzyme--it's a total wash for us. Fish oil much better...]. Good on you for checking, though!!You may be right on with his 'reading' anxiety. Or it could be, as Marilyn says, issues coming up. Could even be something on tv or in a song! Mine would come out of the blue--I would wake up in them. Icky.I have a file of breathing techniques which helped me beat the panic attacks. It was a reply to someone on the bboard, and I saved it because folks asked for it so often. If you want it, pm me, I will be happy to send it. It might well help him deal, especially if he feels like he cannot breathe. It also might help you.  They are all calming things, and things to relax tension in the body and bring folks to relaxed, easy states.


----------



## 17658 (Jul 7, 2006)

You guys are awesome. Thanks so much for your input and concern. Unfortunately, I have first hand experience with anxiety and have fortunately had years of education and doing relaxation techniques. I have pretty much "beat" the debilitating anxiety I have. So...I do think that was a component for my son. For now, I just told him something might of set him off physically and then his mind overreacted to the whole thing. He's pretty resistant to me telling him he's anxious or stressed.Marilyn, excellent advise re: not saying anything about the tapes possibly being a cause of his attack. He told me that he promptly fell asleep with the tapes so he totally does not believe they could have affected him either way. I was really careful not to put the remote association between the tapes and his attack. In fact, there are some physical things, ie. he slept in until noon, totally unheard for him! He usually rises by 9:00. I thought maybe the tape really relaxed him. Also, it was a very hot day, about 85 degrees in our house and he had not eaten anything. So... we'll see. But I clearly don't want him to think of the tapes as the source of his attack.Marilyn, I will definitely call you! Is it the 1-877-898-2539 number? What time zone are you in? I am in California. Unfortunately, I am at work now but once I know your time zone, I'll try to call at a time that is good for you. You are a doll!Thanks, everybody for your input.PamEdit to correct phone number.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pam,Yes, that is our toll-free number (I corrected one digit for ya) - just call it any time 24/7 and leave your number and the best time to call you back (reconfirm your state and time zone in the message.) We can do callbacks in the evenings as well.You are very welcome.Marilyn


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

> quote:Also, it was a very hot day, about 85 degrees in our house and he had not eaten anything.


Oh, geez, well, that could have done it easy! Back when I was 'normal' I was modeling for an art class [clothed model before any of youse get any ideas ;-)], had to hold very still, and it was very hot and 'close'--windows were open and thunderstorm coming in. No air movement. Hadn't eaten recently enough and got pretty sick--felt like I couldn't gte a breath, nauseous, thought I would 'gray out'--gray, blurry vision and near fainting. Think that *was* the last time I modeled!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Pam - nice speaking with you and I wish all the best to you and your son - do take care.


----------

